# Need help with permission issue



## doc1623 (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm fairly certain this is a permission issue bacuse startx works as root but not as a normal user. Also, I installed using @vermaden's instructions. Here


```
% startx
xauth:  file /home/larry/.serverauth.8031 does not exist
xauth: (argv):1:  bad display name "freebsd.webbrews.com:0" in "list" command
xauth: (stdin):1:  bad display name "freebsd.webbrews.com:0" in "add" command


X.Org X Server 1.7.7
Release Date: 2010-05-04
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE amd64 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD freebsd.webbrews.com 9.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE #0 r243825: Tue Dec  4 09:23:10 UTC 2012     root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
Build Date: 01 August 2013  02:11:35AM
 
Current version of pixman: 0.30.0
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Aug  2 01:31:38 2013
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(EE) config/hal: couldn't initialise context: unknown error (null)
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 2, 2013)

Did you enable HAL and DBus?


```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```


----------



## doc1623 (Aug 2, 2013)

Yes. 

I would think the configuration is correct since everything works when started with root, but I've been known to be wrong.


```
% cat /etc/rc.conf
zfs_enable=YES
hostname=freebsd.webbrews.com
ifconfig_re0="inet 10.0.0.20  netmask 255.255.255.0"
defaultrouter="10.0.0.1"
#secure Shell (SSH) daemon for secure remote access
sshd_enable="YES"
ipv6_activate_all_interfaces="YES"
#Network Time Protocol (sync)
ntpdate_hosts="north-america.pool.ntp.org"
ntpdate_enable="YES"
#amd=automount
amd_enable="YES"
#printer?
lpd_enable="YES"
#system power control utility for power control and energy saving
powerd_enable="YES"
allscreens_flags="MODE_353"
hald_enable="YES" 
dbus_enable="YES"
nfs_client_enable="YES"
linux_enable="YES"

jail_enable=NO
jail_list="jailed"
jail_jailed_rootdir="/usr/jails/jailed"
jail_jailed_hostname="jailed"
jail_jailed_ip="10.0.0.40"
jail_jailed_devfs_enable="YES"
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 2, 2013)

Can you post your xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log?


----------



## doc1623 (Aug 2, 2013)

xorg.conf

```
% cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf 
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 310.14  (root@freebsd.webbrews.com)  Tue Feb 26 13:02:46 CST 2013

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "X.org Configured"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    Option "Log" "sync"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    ModulePath      "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/URW/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/webfonts/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load           "dri2"
    Load           "extmod"
    Load           "glx"
    Load           "record"
    Load           "freetype"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "DontZap" "off"
    Option         "AllowEmptyInput" "false"
    Option         "AutoAddDevices" "false"
    Option         "AutoEnableDevices" "false"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "ViewSonic"
    ModelName      "VX2739WM"
    HorizSync       24.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     50.0 - 76.0
EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "HWcursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ShadowFB"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "UseFBDev"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Rotate"             	# [<str>]
        #Option     "VideoKey"           	# <i>
        #Option     "FlatPanel"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "FPDither"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CrtcNumber"         	# <i>
        #Option     "FPScale"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "FPTweak"            	# <i>
        #Option     "DualHead"           	# [<bool>]
    Identifier     "Card0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"
    BoardName      "C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430]"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Card0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       1
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       4
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       8
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       15
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       16
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       24
        Modes      "1920x1080"
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```


----------



## doc1623 (Aug 2, 2013)

Xorg.0.log

```
% cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

X.Org X Server 1.7.7
Release Date: 2010-05-04
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE amd64 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD freebsd.webbrews.com 9.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE #0 r243825: Tue Dec  4 09:23:10 UTC 2012     root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
Build Date: 01 August 2013  02:11:35AM
 
Current version of pixman: 0.30.0
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Aug  2 01:53:49 2013
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(**) Option "DontZap" "off"
(**) Option "Log" "sync"
(**) Option "AllowEmptyInput" "false"
(**) Option "AutoAddDevices" "false"
(**) Option "AutoEnableDevices" "false"
(**) Not automatically adding devices
(**) Not automatically enabling devices
(**) Syncing logfile enabled
(WW) The directory "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/URW/" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/webfonts/" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(**) FontPath set to:
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/
(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled
(II) Loader magic: 0x7bca20
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
(--) using VT number 9

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0:0) 10de:0fc1:3842:2645 NVIDIA Corporation GK107 [GeForce GT 640] rev 161, Mem @ 0xfb000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xee000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000ac00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  310.44  Wed Mar 27 15:00:45 PDT 2013
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
(II) LoadModule: "mouse"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so
(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.9.0
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(II) LoadModule: "kbd"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so
(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.7.0
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  310.44  Wed Mar 27 14:44:32 PDT 2013
(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02@00:00:0
(II) Loading sub module "wfb"
(II) LoadModule: "wfb"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so
(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888
(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
(**) Aug 02 01:53:49 NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration
(II) Aug 02 01:53:50 NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GT 640 (GK107) at PCI:2:0:0 (GPU-0)
(--) Aug 02 01:53:50 NVIDIA(0): Memory: 2097152 kBytes
(--) Aug 02 01:53:50 NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 80.07.55.00.40
(II) Aug 02 01:53:50 NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X
(--) Aug 02 01:53:50 NVIDIA(0): Valid display device(s) on GeForce GT 640 at PCI:2:0:0
(--) Aug 02 01:53:50 NVIDIA(0):     CRT-0
(--) Aug 02 01:53:50 NVIDIA(0):     DFP-0
(--) Aug 02 01:53:50 NVIDIA(0):     DFP-1
(--) Aug 02 01:53:50 NVIDIA(0):     ViewSonic VX2739wm (DFP-2) (connected)
(--) Aug 02 01:53:50 NVIDIA(0): CRT-0: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
(--) Aug 02 01:53:50 NVIDIA(0): DFP-0: 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
(--) Aug 02 01:53:50 NVIDIA(0): DFP-0: Internal Single Link TMDS
(--) Aug 02 01:53:50 NVIDIA(0): DFP-1: 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
(--) Aug 02 01:53:50 NVIDIA(0): DFP-1: Internal Single Link TMDS
(--) Aug 02 01:53:50 NVIDIA(0): ViewSonic VX2739wm (DFP-2): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
(--) Aug 02 01:53:50 NVIDIA(0): ViewSonic VX2739wm (DFP-2): Internal Dual Link TMDS
(**) Aug 02 01:53:50 NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display
(**) Aug 02 01:53:50 NVIDIA(0):     device ViewSonic VX2739wm (DFP-2) (Using EDID frequencies
(**) Aug 02 01:53:50 NVIDIA(0):     has been enabled on all display devices.)
(II) Aug 02 01:53:50 NVIDIA(0): Validated MetaModes:
(II) Aug 02 01:53:50 NVIDIA(0):     "DFP-2:1920x1080"
(II) Aug 02 01:53:50 NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1920 x 1080
(--) Aug 02 01:53:50 NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (81, 80); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config
(--) Aug 02 01:53:50 NVIDIA(0):     option
(**) Aug 02 01:53:50 NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) Aug 02 01:53:50 NVIDIA: Reserving 3072.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory
(II) Aug 02 01:53:50 NVIDIA:     access.
(II) Aug 02 01:53:50 NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "DFP-2:1920x1080"
(II) Loading extension NV-GLX
(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps
(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled
(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled
(==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled
(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL
(II) Loading extension XINERAMA
(--) RandR disabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
(II) Initializing extension GLX
(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"
(**) Option "CorePointer"
(**) Mouse0: always reports core events
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7
(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 7
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)
(**) Mouse0: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Mouse0: (accel) acceleration profile 0
(II) Mouse0: SetupAuto: hw.iftype is 4, hw.model is 0
(II) Mouse0: SetupAuto: protocol is SysMouse
(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"
(**) Keyboard0: always reports core events
(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
(**) Option "XkbRules" "base"
(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)
(EE) config/hal: couldn't initialise context: unknown error (null)
(**) Aug 02 01:53:51 NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display
(**) Aug 02 01:53:51 NVIDIA(0):     device ViewSonic VX2739wm (DFP-2) (Using EDID frequencies
(**) Aug 02 01:53:51 NVIDIA(0):     has been enabled on all display devices.)
(II) Aug 02 02:28:38 NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "DFP-2:1920x1080"
(**) Option "BaudRate" "1200"
(**) Option "StopBits" "2"
(**) Option "DataBits" "8"
(**) Option "Parity" "None"
(**) Option "Vmin" "1"
(**) Option "Vtime" "0"
(**) Option "FlowControl" "None"
```


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 2, 2013)

doc1623 said:
			
		

> ```
> Section "ServerFlags"
> Option         "DontZap" "off"
> [color="Red"]Option         "AllowEmptyInput" "false"[/color]
> ...



No, do not do that.


----------



## doc1623 (Aug 2, 2013)

Fixed, still not working with a normal user, but thanks for correction.


```
Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "DontZap" "off"
    Option         "AllowEmptyInput" "on"
    Option         "AutoAddDevices" "false"
    Option         "AutoEnableDevices" "false"
EndSection
```


----------



## doc1623 (Aug 2, 2013)

Sorry, I think I gave you stdout from my SSH session instead of the one on the machine. 

I think this might be a clue. 
	
	



```
xinit: connection to X server lost
```
 Or it could be that, after the blank screen, I did `control-c`. I just don't know.



```
% startx
xauth:  file /home/larry/.serverauth.1003 does not exist
xauth: (argv):1:  bad display name "freebsd.webbrews.com:0" in "list" command
xauth: (stdin):1:  bad display name "freebsd.webbrews.com:0" in "add" command


X.Org X Server 1.7.7
Release Date: 2010-05-04
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE amd64
Current Operating System: FreeBSD freebsd.webbrews.com 9.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE #0 r243825: Tue Dec  4 09:23:10 UTC 2012     root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu
:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
Build Date: 01 August 2013  02:11:35AM

Current version of pixman: 0.30.0
        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
        to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Aug  2 10:16:01 2013
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
NVRM: GPU at 0000:02:00: GPU-0178ba08-9a2d-7ea6-bf9d-48801a9e49f0
(EE) config/hal: couldn't initialise context: unknown error (null)
xinit: connection to X server lost

waiting for X server to shut down
xauth: (argv):1:  bad display name "freebsd.webbrews.com:0" in "remove" command
```


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 2, 2013)

doc1623 said:
			
		

> fixed, still not working with a normal user but thanks for correction.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Nope, still not fixed.  Here is fixed:

```
Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "DontZap" "off"
    Option         "AutoAddDevices" "false"
EndSection
```

Better yet is to put those options in ServerLayout instead of adding an unnecessary section.


----------



## doc1623 (Aug 2, 2013)

Removed flags section and changed the layout. Thanks @wblock@. Hopefully, it's getting closer to working.



```
Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "X.org Configured"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    Option "Log" "sync"
    Option         "DontZap" "off"
    Option         "AutoAddDevices" "false"
EndSection
```


----------



## kpa (Aug 2, 2013)

Do you have proper permissions on /tmp directory? They should be like this:


```
firewall ~ % ls -ld /tmp 
drwxrwxrwt  9 root  wheel  200 Aug  2 19:14 /tmp
firewall ~ %
```


----------



## doc1623 (Aug 2, 2013)

tmp

```
# ls -ld /tmp 
drwxrwxrwt  6 root  wheel  15 Aug  2 10:58 /tmp
```

The rest
http://pastebin.com/37KVzjME


----------



## doc1623 (Aug 2, 2013)

*correction*

I made a mistake earlier. I don't have to `control-C`. To get 
	
	



```
xinit: connection to X server lost
```
 It dies/quits on it's own.


----------



## doc1623 (Aug 2, 2013)

Still the only error in /var/log/Xorg.0.log


```
(EE) config/hal: couldn't initialise context: unknown error (null)
```

Still works as root.


----------



## doc1623 (Aug 2, 2013)

*Fixed*

Ok. Sorry guys/gals it does work. :stud

It was my .xinitrc

In troubleshooting. I had commented out the WM. On the normal user. Both now load awesome. I haven't tried ratpoison yet. 


```
#exec awesome
#exec ratpoison
```

I'm still confused though. The Xorg default WM used to load on the root account. Now it doesn't load with the root user or the regular (with the others commented out).

If anybody knows the answer, I would love to know. 

Regardless, Thanks for all the help.


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 2, 2013)

A bit late, you solved your problem 

Add this to your .xinitrc

```
case ${1} in
  (awesome)   awesome ;;
  (ratpoison) ratpoison ;;
  (*)         echo "Choose a Window Manager" ;;
esac
```

To call, e.g. awesome(1)(), just run `startx awesome`


----------



## doc1623 (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks @cpu82,

Looks like it would be great. 

Unfortunately, the screen goes blank then goes right back to the prompt; just like with both WMs commented out. I may still have an issue, but the `exec (WM name)` still works :q

I left it in to mess with later.

```
% cat .xinitrc
exec awesome
#exec ratpoison
#case ${1} in
#  (awesome)   awesome ;;
#  (ratpoison) ratpoison ;;
#  (*)         echo "Choose a Window Manager" ;;
#esac
```


----------

